# What's the best choice of interim grinder?



## Daily_Grind (Jan 25, 2015)

While awaiting the arrival of my Gaggia Classic I've read much about the importance of using fresh ground beans. I acknowledge that and plan to eventually get a 'serious' grinder (funds permitting).

However in the mean time I'd welcome advice on what to look out for on the 2nd hand market as a budget/starter option. I'm seeing several on eBay etc among the mainstream domestic brands but need to know which are the real duds and which do a decent job.

Anyone know of a star performer perhaps hiding behind an own label badge? Something which may well compromise on noise/convenience etc but actually grind very efficiently?

Out of necessity the budget has to be around £30-£40 which obviously wouldn't buy a new grinder, so I'm hoping to acquire the best used compromse for now.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If your lucky, you might get a battered MC2 for that price.

But in reality it looks like you may be grinding by hand until you can afford something a bit better.


----------



## Daily_Grind (Jan 25, 2015)

Really? Iberital MC2 is not exactly a mainstream brand and costs around £150 new. Surely there's scope to find something in the category that will do a reasonable job.

Can't believe everyone here can run to the big ticket machines.

C'mon guys, don't be embarrassed: Tell us what you've been happily using.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You will find some people who started out with a Dualit, shimmed to allow it to grind fine enough for espresso. I think sometimes you can find a beaten up Rocky as well.

But the point is that even if you can find a Dualit or something along those lines for £40, its a pretty bad option and buying a handgrinder will give you a better tasting shot.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daily_Grind said:


> Really? Iberital MC2 is not exactly a mainstream brand and costs around £150 new. Surely there's scope to find something in the category that will do a reasonable job.
> 
> Can't believe everyone here can run to the big ticket machines.
> 
> C'mon guys, don't be embarrassed: Tell us what you've been happily using.


In my limited experience there is no new electric grinder in that budge that will be adequate for espresso

Anyone who tells you otherwise I'm afraid is using a pressurised basket which doesnt make puck espresso and is for pre ground ..

Hand grinder such as a porlex or rhino are in that budget


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

£30-£40? A Turkish hand mill (not Zassenhaus)? Will certainly grind fine enough, much faster at fine settings than Porlex & Hario etc., they're a bit agricultural run a good few beans through to clean them, whilst you save up for an electric grinder.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

I maybe have the ideal solution for you due to some fortunate timing. I have recently bought a eureka mignon on this forum and so I'm looking to move on my 6month old Bodum Bistro. It cost £80 new and is in mint condition. Its a conical burr grinder and I have modified the burrs by shimming to grind fine enough for espresso. Its more than capable of grinding fine enough to choke my gaggia classic (on a non pressurised basket) and I've had some very nice shots from it. I will be putting details on here later tonight in the "for sale" section and the price will be pretty close to your budget.


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Keep your eyes peeled, bargains come up. I just bought a Theo 64, it's a beast!

In the deals section, there is link for a Super Jolly, I think... that's what it is.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21607-Mazzer-SJ-%A365-Gumtree-Lambeth

Like you I'm running a gaggia.

I've bean [pun intended] hand grinding on a Hario Skerton, it's been good, but I've only ever ground supermarket beans, so I don't know what the fresh stuff is like, until I get some in a day or two.

w


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

OP, where are you based?


----------



## Daily_Grind (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks NJD1977. I'll take a look.


----------



## Daily_Grind (Jan 25, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> OP, where are you based?


I'm near Swindon, Wilts


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i might have a grinder for you let me have a look, where near swindon are you.


----------



## Daily_Grind (Jan 25, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> i might have a grinder for you let me have a look, where near swindon are you.


PM'd


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Daily_Grind said:


> Thanks NJD1977. I'll take a look.


Here's the thread if you're interested, feel free to ask any questions. http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21612-For-Sale-Modified-Bodum-Bistro-Conical-Burr-Grinder&p=256502#post256502


----------



## condor87 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm using Hario Mini Mill, grind looks ok for espresso but I'm a newbie and haven't done any testing yet.


----------

